# Before And after. what a cichlid can do.



## lilstephii143 (Feb 19, 2009)

BEfore...
you see all the plants are nice and potted.










Construction continues.










Until your plants end up like this....


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Doesn't take long does it.  It's still a nice looking tank though.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

This is why I don't get real plants. Don't last as long. But thats my opinion  
Tank is looking good.


----------



## tkromer (Aug 17, 2007)

Wait your plants are still in one piece and not floating, you haven't really seen what they can do yet


----------



## lilstephii143 (Feb 19, 2009)

no they havent floated yet lol. i decided to put sand over the plants agian.. and ya know what minutes after taking my hand out they went right to the plant and continued digging 

everytime they do it i try tapping gently on the glass to stop them.. but they learned to ignore it. :x

its only my parrot fish.. *** never had another cichlid dig.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats why I use plants that dont get planted in substrate. 

Isnt that plant in the last pic more of a bog plant?


----------



## lilstephii143 (Feb 19, 2009)

i always used fake plants until one day i decided to try real when i switched to sand. i just bough that plant recently. so i really dont know anythign about them..


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

try surrounding the base of the plants with rocks...like it's growing out of a rock pile.


----------

